

Ask HN:  How Can I Make My Facebook App Better - relm86

http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=375391472244<p>I'm a student at the University of Arizona and I made this Facebook app.  I'm looking for a serious critique please help.  Also I made a site for it oinkypig.com any suggestion on that also would be nice. Thanks
======
jbhelms
How do you rate? I didn't see where you could rate the games. If you could use
javascript to change between the game types that would be better then a
postback. Also, it is prolly better to use an IFrame instead of FBML for
speed.

------
alttab
Change your development platform.

Facebook has made itself very unpopular as of late.

